# Quick clean is all I could manage!



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

Evening all,

I was planning to do a big write up of a full on winter detail on the mrs new car but due to the bloody weather I have not had any chance to do any of the stuff I had planned so the best I could do is a quick clean when the temp guage just popped above freezing today..........

Only a quick clean........

Washed using Wolf's WS-1N shampoo, mitt's and brushes
Wheels cleaned with WF-1NT Nano wheel cleaner (this was one of the few that weren't frozen!) EZ brush & others
Tyres dressed with Meg's endurance
The hood was untouched as thats getting the fabsil treatment later this week :wink: 
Leather cleaned using Gliptone twins
Glass cleaned with Meg's glass cleaner
Exhaust cleaned with the britemax twins (final shine is the daddy!)

Sorry no before pic's as it was spare of the moment thing!
































































Give me 2 good days and a full detail shall be done so bear with me!

You have to love that v6 sound, I could listen to it all day............:lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Good job!

I managed a quick SwissVax Mirage coat! In the bunker where the car is kept. It was darker than daylight!! But at least winter protected from the day I drove in the lovely Snow!!


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Not only a v6 but a manual too and a minter, that car is way too good to allow the Mrs to drive! Good effort braving a full detail in this weather.


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guy's, I'm going for a spin!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job but I cant see you getting the roof down any time soon


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job but I cant see you getting the roof down any time soon


With the weather at present your not wrong, but i did manage a quick blast with the roof down this afternoon..!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job but I cant see you getting the roof down any time soon
> ...


Your 48hrs will be up soon, awaiting your full detailing lol... just kidding.. you crazy man, roof down lol... in this weather... only thought Charlie does this sort of thing in MK with the plod behind him keeping him hot!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Lovely car. Leather looks fantastic and loving the BBS RS2s (I'm obviously biased!)...

Nice to see someone else using the britemax metal polish. Much better than autosol I find...


----------



## seess (Dec 9, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I was planning to do a big write up of a full on winter detail on the mrs new car but due to the bloody weather I have not had any chance to do any of the stuff I had planned so the best I could do is a quick clean when the temp guage just popped above freezing today..........
> 
> ...


cleaning your car in winter is anoying


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> HC1001 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


LOL you're not wrong Niaz -6C is my record  could have beaten it recently but the roof was covered in snow and ice so didn't want to risk putting it down 

Charlie


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Car looks great and very clean. I also love those alloys. Maybe could do with lowering just a touch? 8)


----------

